# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Metal has removeable bed?

## 3DPBuser

Does it come off, so that (for example) you can put it in the freezer to help get parts off?

----------


## KDog

No, it does not come off.  However, you can get a piece of glass, clip it on, and print on that instead of directly on the bed.

----------

